# Sock Tan and Farmers Tan



## Atari82 (Jan 19, 2010)

'Ello, Im a fair skinned Indian dude living in the USA and I have a really bad sock tan and horrible farmers tan on my arms, face and neck. 
I look much darker than I actually am on those parts. 

Anyone experience horrible sock tan and farmers tan and anyone know how I can get rid of it or maybe even it out. 

:yes


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Stay out of the sun?


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

I have a stripe across my lower back... It's been there for 1 month already, and I am going to see how long a sun tan/sun burn will last.


----------



## rajber (Aug 5, 2011)

thanks to Admin who give me permission to posting my post
yoga


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

I have the same exact problem and am also of Indian origin. It's not so much that's dark but how horribly uneven my skin gets and how it hurts to touch. Yup, pale people are not the only people to get sunburnt sometimes. Had this same thing happen to me a few days ago when I was stupid and decided to walk a long distance in seering hot weather and came back looking like a gray mutant. But no worries, it's not hard to get rid of.

Of course you'll have to hide from the sun for a little bit, but only for one or two days. Drink a lot of water. Buy some lotions with products that tone and even out skin. Particularly ones with cocoa butter and soy in them. Put them on all over at least twice a day to help out the dryness.

The best products that I've used were Palmer's coca butter and Aveeno postively radiant (that's commercial and has soy in it). Use it everyday right after you take a shower and it's gone. As for your face, just use a nice facial scrub for a few days and it slowly fades.

Should help. People with our skintone (which is like a mix of everything) get absorbed/attacked by the sun. So I always make sure to moisterize every day after I take a shower. It really helps.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I got my one part of my left arm tanned cause I hang it out my car driver's side window as I cruise all over the GTA. At least I know I can tan =)


----------

